# .175/.185 strings in the EU?



## Pat_tct (Jun 9, 2017)

Just a quick question. Where can i order single strings in the mentioned thicknesses? if I order a single string from kalium for example i pay 25 bucks for the string, which would be ok, but pay another 25 bucks in shipping.

any shops in the EU that sell erg bass strings? planning on going down to f# to play the octave below the 8-string guitar.

any tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mwoit (Jun 9, 2017)

Try Newtone strings in the UK, I've used them once and they can do the gauges.

https://www.newtonestrings.com/

I found out via basschat. Here's the thread.

http://basschat.co.uk/topic/300452-extended-length-bass-strings-where-do-you-buy-them/

I've got a .174 as my low B (tuned to G#) and it fits. Just make sure when you email that you add a few inches for between post nut and tuner.


----------



## ixlramp (Jun 9, 2017)

D'Addario do nickel .160, .165, .170, perhaps somewhere will stock those singles.

Pyramid sell steel and 'pure nickel' (whatever that is) .160, .170, .175 through Schneidermusik here https://schneidermusik.de/shop1/adv...age=1&osCsid=574697f94586d5b029f7f318644458b0


----------



## knispler (Jun 11, 2017)

Warwick has the "dark lord" set. The thickest thing is .175. You can easily buy it at Thomann https://www.thomann.de/de/warwick_black_label_dark_lord_set.htm


----------



## Winspear (Jun 11, 2017)

There's this too - http://www.stringsdirect.co.uk/stri...ass-guitar-single-string-175-long-scale-p9828
Not sure about the length. But my friend had the set it came in and it worked on 34" bass


----------



## ixlramp (Jun 12, 2017)

I have seen some not happy with the Rotosound, it also may still have an excessivley long tapered section which causes tonal issues, but it may have improved.
With such thick strings the tone quality due to stiffness tends to vary a lot between brands, so i advise to not give up on F# if the 1st or 2nd brands you try are a disappointment.
From what i've heard from others Kaliums are the best sub-B strings, probably the most flexible and clear, that is always a back-up.


----------



## Mwoit (Jun 12, 2017)

I'l admit, Kalium have been the best strings by far for my Dingwall bass guitars.


----------



## Pat_tct (Jun 19, 2017)

thanks for the replies guys. kalium is out the question and so is the warwick set. in both cases i pay 50 bucks to get 1 string. I'll try and email Newtone strings for a quote and check out the Rotosound that was posted.


----------

